# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Rosemary found Spring today!

## JEK

During lunch yesterday I clued Rosemary in on the location of a few rogue Cherry trees that were sporting blooms despite the terrible winter. While the  famous trees around the Tidal Basin are weeks away, these lovelies in Logan Circle showed off! Rosemary posted the results of her search for Spring on FB.
Thanks Rosemary!

----------


## KevinS

:thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:

----------


## NHDiane

Simply gorgeous!  Thanks for a glimpse of spring on this very un-springlike day.

----------


## Rosemary

My pleasure!  This tree is the only tree I have seen with blossoms.  It was a treasure hunt to find. Thanks JEK!

----------


## amyb

GASP-lovely and so encouraging to see a sign of Spring. Rosemary, you rock!

----------

